# NGD - Larrivee Bakersfield - Smokin' Telecaster!



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Got this and another guitar on trade - figured I'd keep the other Tele and trade this, but it didn't take long for me to see that this was the keeper. Great build, tone and playability. Flat radius, beefy neck... broadcaster bridge pup, and custom wind Duncan neck... light swamp ash body. Super Telecaster!


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

She looks great.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome, love to try one sometime.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow!!! I had no idea that Larivee made electric guitars let alone funky looking tele style guitars. I see they even make one with a mini HB pup in the neck position and a rosewood fretboard.

Congrats on the new tele!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats, really nice!

I'd like to give one of these a whirl too.
I like the belly cut and arm contour, cool appointments.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This must to tele day. This is the second NGD tele today. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

Ahhhh....tummy cut and forearm cut...awesome. So comfy.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

That is one sweet lookin' tele!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

It's a gorgeous looking Tele. Congratulations.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Love all things Larrivee.......nice one!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Man, I'm a tele guy through and through and that's a gorgeous example. Curious to know how you define "beefy neck". Is there a standard that you could compare to (such as 52RI, Baja, etc. more or less)?


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Swervin55 said:


> Man, I'm a tele guy through and through and that's a gorgeous example. Curious to know how you define "beefy neck". Is there a standard that you could compare to (such as 52RI, Baja, etc. more or less)?


It's probably at least as beefy as the 52, but it's a U not a C and a much flatter board. Doesn't really feel at all like a typical Tele. More friendly for bending with the flatter compound radius, but still chords really well.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

I love it! Happy NGD!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

bluesguitar1972 said:


> It's probably at least as beefy as the 52, but it's a U not a C and a much flatter board. Doesn't really feel at all like a typical Tele. More friendly for bending with the flatter compound radius, but still chords really well.


Also, 1 3/4" at the nut, unlike almost all other tele-style necks except for custom-ordered ones.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if any retailers carry these in the Toronto area (which I'll define very broadly as Hamilton to Cobourg, and as far north as Barrie)? I would really like to try one out, but there are so many Larrivee dealers in TO that I don't want to have to check out each and every one. 

I know the Twelfth Fret might be the best bet, but according to their website, the only Larrivee electric they (might) have is the RS-4.

I've got an email in to Larrivee, but I thought I'd check here as well. Thanks all.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's the Ontario dealers...
The Arts Music Store
274 Eagle St 
Newmarket ON 
(905) 898-7164
www.theartsmusicstore.com

Bud's Music Centre
296 Aylmer Street North 
Peterborough ON 
(705) 742-5332
www.budsmusic.com

Case's Music
636 Queen Street East
Sault Ste Marie ON P6A 2A4
(705) 256-7388

Central Music
252 East Main St
Welland ON L3B 3W9
(905) 732-4885 
www.centralmusic.com

Rockland Guitars
1461 Baseline Road 
Rockland, ON K4K 1K7
(613) 488-3224 

Class Axe 
288 County Rd 44, 
Kemptville ON K0G 1J0 
(613) 258-9119 
http://classaxe.ca/

Connors Music
201 The Queensway South
Keswick, ON L4P 2A3
(905) 476-3712 
www.connorsmusic.ca

Cosmic Dave's Guitar Emporium
420 Elgin St 
Sudbury, ON P3B 1B2 
(705) 222-6868
www.cosmicdavesguitaremporium.com
​Cripple Creek Music Co
15 Chaffey Street
Huntsville ON P1H 1H4
(705) 789-1112
Folkway Music
163 Suffolk St 
W Guelph ON 
(519) 763-5524
www.folkwaymusic.com

The Guitar Shop - Mississauga
249 Lakeshore Rd. East
Mississauga, ON 
( 905) 274-5555
www.theguitarshop.ca

The Guitar Shop - Milton
357 Main St. East
Milton, ON
(905) 876-4400
www.theguitarshop.ca

Guitar Nuts
221 Hastings St N Unit 1
Bancroft ON K0L 1C0 
(613) 332-6444
www.guitarnuts.ca

Kingston Guitar Shop
95 Clarence Street 
Kingston ON 
(613) 531-3390
www.coolguitars.ca

Long & McQuade - Head Office
722 Rosebank Rd 
Pickering ON 
(905) 837-9785
www.long-mcquade.com

Long & McQuade - Brampton
370 Main N 
Brampton ON L6V 4A4
(905) 450‐4334
www.long-mcquade.com

Long & McQuade - Burlington
3180 Mainway,
Burlington ON L7M 1A5 
(905) 319-3330
www.long-mcquade.com​Long & McQuade - Cambridge
1490 Dunbar Rd.
Cambridge, Ontario Canada
N1R 6R3
(519) 622-1970

Long & McQuade - Guelph
245 Edinburgh Road South
Guelph, Ontario Canada
N1G 2J6
519-763-5300

Long & McQuade - Markham
9833 Highway 48
 Markham, Ontario
L3P 3J3
Phone: (905) 209-1177

Long & McQuade - Mississauga
900 Rathburn Rd.W.
Mississauga, Ontario
L5C 4L3
Phone: (905) 273-3939
Long & McQuade - Ottawa
2631 Alta Vista Drive
Ottawa ON 
(613) 521-5909
www.long-mcquade.com

Long & McQuade - Scarborough
1133 Markham Road 
Scarborough ON 
(416) 439-8001
www.long-mcquade.com​Long & McQuade - Stratford
36 Ontario St.
Stratford, Ontario
N5A 3G8
Phone: (519) 271-9102
Long & McQuade - Toronto
925 Bloor Street 
West Toronto ON 
(416) 588-7886
www.long-mcquade.com

Long & McQuade - Windsor
1801 Walker Road 
Windsor ON 
(519) 252-3442
www.long-mcquade.com​Long & McQuade - Waterloo
36 King St. N.
Waterloo, Ontario
N2J 2W8
Phone: (519) 885-4215
Long & McQuade - Oshawa
902 Simcoe St. N 
Oshawa ON 
(905) 434-1612
www.long-mcquade.com

Long & McQuade - North York
2777 Steeles Ave. W 10 
North York ON 
(416) 663-8612
www.long-mcquade.com

Music Pro Ltd.
56 Barrie View Drive
Barrie ON L4N 8V4 
(705) 725-1070

Music World Academy
217 Simpson Street 
Thunder Bay ON 
(807) 623-8821
www.musicworldacademy.com

Bobby LaLonde Music
1002 Main St. East
Hawkesbury, ON
K6A 1B7
(613) 636-1100

Ottawa Folklore Centre Ltd.
1111 Bank Street 
Ottawa ON 
(613) 730-2887
www.ottawafolklore.com

Pinnacle Music Studios
261 Front St
Belleville, ON K8N 2Z6 
(613) 969-0050
www.pinnaclemusicstudios.com

The Twelfth Fret Inc.
2132 Danforth Avenue 
Toronto ON 
(416) 423-2132
www.12fret.com​


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Sulphur. That's the list of all Larrivee dealers in or near Toronto. I was hoping someone might know if any of these Ontario dealers specifically carry the Bakersfield. Much as I love visiting guitar stores, that's just too many stores to visit or call, especially when my guess is that the vast majority of them don't carry Larrivee electrics. 

I've already confirmed that the Twelfth Fret will do a special order on the Bakersfield but doesn't have any in stock or, as far as I can tell, any plans to carry them. I've never seen one at the downtown L&M either.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

@Tycho: If I'm not mystaken, our pal Charles at Electric Mojo had one! Have a look on his site, maybe he can order one for you!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd recommend Charles too, great to deal with and you'll get the best deal from him.

Sorry about just listing those places, not thinking that they just may carry the acoustics.
Maybe call ahead first could be a possibilty if you want to try first.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

So far, everyone who's played the guitar has loved it. Had several friends try it out, and one that's trying to pry it away from me. Everyone has been surprised by how light it is.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Summer NAMM '11 - Larivee Guitars Bakersfield Demo

I came across this vid if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Guitar Adoptions http://www.guitaradoptions.com/larrivee-electric-guitars/ are showing four in stock. never have, but I've heard they are not hard to deal with and it's not too bad geting shipped from them.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like a really nice guitar, '85 Tokai headstock and all... I'm just windering why I've never seen one before and if they still make them, seems the price point puts them right up there in amongst the custom builders at which point Tele enthusiasts might go custom?


----------



## fonziedog (Apr 10, 2012)

I bought mine from Charles at Electric Mojo. He was fantastic to deal with.

The guitar is great! The neck is really unique - very flat and very wide. Tons of room. Takes a bit of getting used too.

Sound are brilliant; super snappy and bright as one would expect from a Tele-style guitar. 

Construction is top shelf. Really nice wood and built with, what appears to be, lots of attention to detail. Also, I believe they route the body for a mini-humbucker in the neck. You can order a separate pickguard and pup set and have a completely different guitar.


----------



## Bluesdaddy (May 25, 2013)

That guitar actually lived with me for a while . I agree , great tele nice light weight.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

FYI - Tapestry has this model up for sale right now for $1150.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeez that's a lovely piece of wood.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

Just to be clear, it's a trade in mint condition with original case.


sulphur said:


> FYI - Tapestry has this model up for sale right now for $1150.


----------

